# Picking up a Stoker



## Sixmile (26 May 2020)

Good afternoon all.

I eventually took the plunge and bought a tandem a few months ago after hunting one down for a year or so. Around about the same time, I bought Dominic Gill's book 'Take a Seat' about his tour of the America's without a stoker. Along the way, he'd pick up strangers as stokers, some who'd ride for a few hours, others for weeks. I've found the book thoroughly enjoyable and inspiring. 

Yesterday afternoon, for whatever reason I decided to ride to a friends house (about 10 miles away) on the tandem, but on my own. I thought about Dominic's book and wondered whether it'd be fun or just plain weird to pick up a stranger if circumstances allowed. Obviously in the midst of social distancing this wouldn't be the most clever idea but have any of you ever rode without a stoker for whatever reason and ended up giving a stranger a lift? If not, would it be an idea that you'd entertain?


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2020)

Done a few solo rides but never picked anybody up


----------



## sheddy (27 May 2020)

A stranger ? 
Sounds a bit weird...


----------



## Globalti (29 May 2020)

When I was at school in Thame, in Buckinghamshire there used to be a character who rode around town on a tandem and a couple of friends of mine used to get lifts with him. I find being on the back quite frightening.


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Jun 2020)

Has anyone done LEJOG with a relay of stokers, planned or unplanned? You could do an incredible time if each was willing to ride to exhaustion.


----------



## Sixmile (19 Jun 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Has anyone done LEJOG with a relay of stokers, planned or unplanned? You could do an incredible time if each was willing to ride to exhaustion.



I have thought about planning something like this, although not LEJOG. 

I did my first decent distance with another adult on the tandem this week, covering 50 miles with a friend. On the flats it was great, but on any hills it was more work than riding up any incline on my own on the tandem.

and yes, being on the back certainly is alot more terrifying that riding with the controls at hand.


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Jul 2020)

Only ride solo when the tandem needs a trip to the LBS about six miles away- seem strangely quiet...

Would never offer a stranger a lift!


----------



## Black Sheep (27 Aug 2021)

Only ever ride solo to go and pick my daughter up from her dance classes, 

The timing chain usually falls off!


----------

